# Port libreoffice or gstreamer-ffmpeg and linux-c6-expat vulnerabilities?



## teo (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello!

Despite the last update version and still have vulnerabilities. 


```
# pkg audit -F
vulnxml file up-to-date
libreoffice-5.0.6_4 is vulnerable:
libreoffice -- use-after-free vulnerability
CVE: CVE-2016-4324
WWW: https://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/3159cd70-4aaa-11e6-a7bd-14dae9d210b8.html

gstreamer-ffmpeg-0.10.13_4 is vulnerable:
ffmpeg -- multiple vulnerabilities
CVE: CVE-2015-6826
CVE: CVE-2015-6825
CVE: CVE-2015-6824
CVE: CVE-2015-6823
CVE: CVE-2015-6822
CVE: CVE-2015-6821
CVE: CVE-2015-6820
CVE: CVE-2015-6819
CVE: CVE-2015-6818
WWW: https://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/3d950687-b4c9-4a86-8478-c56743547af8.html

gstreamer-ffmpeg-0.10.13_4 is vulnerable:
ffmpeg -- multiple vulnerabilities
CVE: CVE-2015-8365
CVE: CVE-2015-8364
CVE: CVE-2015-8363
CVE: CVE-2015-8219
CVE: CVE-2015-8218
CVE: CVE-2015-8217
CVE: CVE-2015-8216
CVE: CVE-2015-6761
WWW: https://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/b0da85af-21a3-4c15-a137-fe9e4bc86002.html

gstreamer-ffmpeg-0.10.13_4 is vulnerable:
ffmpeg -- multiple vulnerabilities
CVE: CVE-2015-8663
CVE: CVE-2015-8662
WWW: https://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/4bae544d-06a3-4352-938c-b3bcbca89298.html

linux-c6-expat-2.0.1_2 is vulnerable:
expat -- denial of service vulnerability on malformed input
CVE: CVE-2016-0718
WWW: https://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/57b3aba7-1e25-11e6-8dd3-002590263bf5.html

linux-c6-expat-2.0.1_2 is vulnerable:
expat -- multiple vulnerabilities
CVE: CVE-2016-5300
CVE: CVE-2012-6702
WWW: https://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/c9c252f5-2def-11e6-ae88-002590263bf5.html

3 problem(s) in the installed packages found.
#
```


----------

